# Certainteed Horizon Shingle



## Castle Roofing (Nov 8, 2013)

I am currently working with Auto Owners Insurance company out of Duluth Georgia on a claim in Jefferson GA. 
It is a 68 square 8/12 gable roof with a semi-flat (2.5 pitch) porch on the rear elevation. It has a Certainteed Horizon Shingle which is now discontinued. The insurance company has paid for 27 square of the 65 square roof (rear elevation). They have multiple ripped and wind blown shingles on the front elevation.

They are not considering the roof a complete total and suggesting I take shingles from the back elevation (salvage them, they are 8 years old and severly thermal cracked) and replace the wind blown shingles on the front. Let me re-iterate that this shingle is discontinued. So I have nearly half of the roof paid for by the insurance company, but they will not budge on the remaining 40 some squares. I am a licensed adjuster and would have no issue with prior insurance companies I have worked for to total this roof. Just wanted to hear if anyone have dealt with the Horizon Shingle and full replacement. Any thoughts or concerns?


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

newhorizon shangles?


they will be junk within a few years. 

the owner is better off paying for the rest of the roof than piecing in the front.

let me guess the color, weathered wood


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

So OP is an Adjuster asking the forum for answers to something he is trained and tested? Something stinks.

Thermal expansion cracks are not under CertainTeed's warranty? Not being a CertainTeed fan I'm anxious to hear the CT guys perspective on this.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

we call it craze cracking here and not covered by homeowners ins either.

we had a number of hail claims denied where it looked like damage, but was only a crappy shingle.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> Thermal expansion cracks are not under CertainTeed's warranty? Not being a CertainTeed fan I'm anxious to hear the CT guys perspective on this.


What do you use?


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> What do you use?


GAF Master Elite buddy.


----------



## Castle Roofing (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry I misspoke. What I mean was, I am a contractor working with Auto Owners on a claim. I am a licensed adjuster, just not working this storm. Im asking opinions on if anyone had experience with this Shingle and insurance companies denying claims pertaining to it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> So OP is an Adjuster asking the forum for answers to something he is trained and tested? Something stinks. Thermal expansion cracks are not under CertainTeed's warranty? Not being a CertainTeed fan I'm anxious to hear the CT guys perspective on this.


Don't think anything is covered under any manufacturers warranties.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Roofcheck said:


> GAF Master Elite buddy.


They left me high and dry with 5k worth of defective gaf elk railing screw them


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Patrick said:


> They left me high and dry with 5k worth of defective gaf elk railing screw them


Railings not roofing.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Roofcheck said:


> Railings not roofing.


If they wont stand behind one product why wound they stand behind another? Not to mention their shingles are lightweight


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Roofcheck said:


> GAF Master Elite buddy.


:laughing::no:

I hope they are a better product in your area. Here they are bottom of the barrel, but the salesman "roofers" sell the name quite well. A TON of re-roofs to do in the near future.

Horizon and New Horizon line are the worst CT has ever made. Quite possibly the worst shingle ever made right behind the new GAF TL's.

As for the ins. company paying.....They insured it the way it sat, right? Did an act of God change or alter the life span of that roof? Would it be the right thing for an insurance company, who based the HO's premium on that roof, pay for a new roof that was actually damaged and not simply worn out?


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Castle Roofing said:


> I am currently working with Auto Owners Insurance company out of Duluth Georgia on a claim in Jefferson GA.
> It is a 68 square 8/12 gable roof with a semi-flat (2.5 pitch) porch on the rear elevation. It has a Certainteed Horizon Shingle which is now discontinued. The insurance company has paid for 27 square of the 65 square roof (rear elevation). They have multiple ripped and wind blown shingles on the front elevation.
> 
> They are not considering the roof a complete total and suggesting I take shingles from the back elevation (salvage them, they are 8 years old and severly thermal cracked) and replace the wind blown shingles on the front. Let me re-iterate that this shingle is discontinued. So I have nearly half of the roof paid for by the insurance company, but they will not budge on the remaining 40 some squares. I am a licensed adjuster and would have no issue with prior insurance companies I have worked for to total this roof. Just wanted to hear if anyone have dealt with the Horizon Shingle and full replacement. Any thoughts or concerns?


Can you guarantee and warranty a patched roof the same way you can guarantee and warranty a completely new roof? Is the HO going to be satisfied with a patch job?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

MJW said:


> Can you guarantee and warranty a patched roof the same way you can guarantee and warranty a completely new roof? Is the HO going to be satisfied with a patch job?


I don't warranty any repairs on roofs, and I make it very clear.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

No no no. Auto Owners is usually one of the easiest companies we deal with. However, they seem to be wrong in this case. If there is even one shingle on the front damaged by storm damage, they must replace the entire slope. This does not pertain to any adjoining slopes that are not damaged. Normally insurance companies are not responsible for matching colors in Ga but the new shingle must be the same product. We had a case similar to this last year with a shingle that had been discontinued. Just get a letter from two different suppliers or Certainteed saying the shingle has been discontinued. However, I'm guessing the shingle is not Certainteed but instead Atlas. Similar shingle but much more prevalent in Ga. 

Bypass the field adjuster and call someone in the office. Auto owners has always been very reasonable to deal with.


----------

